# My New S Grade CRS



## Kristoph91 (5 Jul 2012)

Hi guys, just thought I'd throw up a pic of my new venture. 

Got four of these beautiful shrimp last week, and they seem to be doing pretty good! 

The photo was taken on my HTC phone, thought it was a pretty decent shot for a phone!










Let me know what you think, will be posting pics of shrimp tank if people want to see it. 

Regards


----------



## sr20det (5 Jul 2012)

Lovely, awesome quality pic too. Assume its a new one? One X?


----------



## Kristoph91 (5 Jul 2012)

Thanks sr20det, I replaced the photo a minute ago, I used the wrong link


----------



## Ady34 (5 Jul 2012)

Very nice, and yes please to pics of the tank!


----------



## logi-cat (5 Jul 2012)

where did you get them from?


----------



## Westyggx (5 Jul 2012)

Looking good Kris!


----------



## Antipofish (5 Jul 2012)

Cracking shrimp Kris.  Get that tank pic up too


----------



## Otto72 (5 Jul 2012)

Almost wine red that Shrimp in the picture, super nice shrimp   

Please go ahead and post more pics of your Shrimp and tank


----------



## Kristoph91 (10 Jul 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Very nice, and yes please to pics of the tank!



Thanks mate.  will put some up soon, getting a strange outburst of diatoms on the glass  :? So doesnt look the best right now ! 



			
				logi-cat said:
			
		

> where did you get them from?



I got them from a private breeder here in Ireland. At 4 euro a shrimp, you can't go wrong!! 

Thanks for the feedback guys  I promise to get photos of the tank soon


----------



## Kristoph91 (11 Jul 2012)

Photos are up in my Lavagumi journal guys


----------



## Polyester (11 Jul 2012)

Very nice!


----------

